# Some pictures of my current stock



## yen_saw (Oct 4, 2010)

Cilnia humeralis












Heterochaeta occidentalis IGM 173











Archimantis latistyla IGM 203 - Australia mega mantis











Blepharopsis mendica IGM 205






Heterochaeta sp.


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice looking stock!


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 4, 2010)

Litanuetria sp. - collected from Madera canyon in Arizona last weekend











Stagmomantis californica - yes one of the females collected at Madera canyon. This species definitely exists in Arizona.











Also another 3-4 more species collected during my weekend hunt in Arizona. Will take more pictures later.


----------



## guapoalto049 (Oct 4, 2010)

_Archimantis_? I think this is the first time I've ever seen the genus in culture! Of course you have them lol you the man Yen!


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 4, 2010)

guapoalto049 said:


> _Archimantis_? I think this is the first time I've ever seen the genus in culture! Of course you have them lol you the man Yen!


Thanks. This is a new stock. IGM 203 hasn't got to Europe yet as far as I know.


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice collection you got there Yen.  

-Kevin


----------



## Rick (Oct 5, 2010)

Very nice. Good to see the Cilnia again.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 5, 2010)

Such beautiful pics Yen!


----------



## myles (Oct 5, 2010)

excellent photos


----------



## Precarious (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## pohchunyee (Oct 7, 2010)

Very nice stock!!!!


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you all.


----------

